# New Acquisition - Doxa - With a Middlesbrough Connection



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

New Arrival - early 1900's Doxa pocket watch - with a twist - A. G. Mascall Middlesbrough! Up The Boro!

Open dial, pendant set, the enamel single sunk dial has a few cracks and chips but overall pretty good.

The movement is a FHF (Fabrique d'Horlogerie de Fontainemelon) dating from early Late 1910's early 1920's

Case is Doxa branded and argentan coated and in very good condition, opening the case back there is a movement cover common on most Doxa pocket watches commemorating a gold medal they won in the 1900's.

A. G. Mascall (Alfred George) was a jeweller at 23 Linthorpe Road, Middlesbrough (the building is now part of M&S)

Not a rare Doxa at all but it's the first A. G. Mascall dialed one I have seen


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I like this one, but when are you going to stop fiddling with it?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rolexgirl said:


> I like this one, but when are you going to stop fiddling with it?


 :watch:

It is now running about +15 seconds a day - so stopped fiddling with it


----------

